# Tivo Remote - A/V Receiver



## virus5150 (Jan 5, 2016)

Is there a way to power on/off an A/V receiver using the Tivo remote? I've recently made the switch to Tivo and I can turn on TV, power the volume on the A/V receiver, but have not found a way to turn it on/off. I'm still using my harmony one remote and if possible, would like to only use the Tivo remote.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

virus5150 said:


> Is there a way to power on/off an A/V receiver using the Tivo remote? I've recently made the switch to Tivo and I can turn on TV, power the volume on the A/V receiver, but have not found a way to turn it on/off. I'm still using my harmony one remote and if possible, would like to only use the Tivo remote.


There's supposed to be some way where you program the TiVo remote to control the TV (Power, Volume, Mute, Input), and then program it for the A/V receiver (Volume, Mute) in the usual way holding down the usual button combination, and then do the A/V again holding down the buttons you do for TV but entering the A/V code or something like that which is supposed to make the power button do double duty--not sure about input select.

I'll try to stumble across where I've seen it written about by someone who actually knew what they were talking about and put a link to it here sometime soon.


----------



## rsday75 (Oct 8, 2015)

I never got the Tivo remote to power on/off both he TV and AV Receiver. (Yamaha for what that is worth.)
I did get this to work through HDMI-CEC from the TV to the receiver. Took some doing


----------



## Tanzeri (May 21, 2002)

I got this to work using the following instructions posted a long time ago on this site:

​What you need to do is hold down the TiVo and Power buttons until the LED stays lit, then enter the same code you used when programming the remote for volume. This will make it so the remote sends the power command to both your TV and A/V receiver every time the button is pressed.

http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/archive/index.php/t-297071.html


----------



## virus5150 (Jan 5, 2016)

Awesome - thank you so much!

It worked - I had to use a different code for my A/V receiver in the TV Power Setup, but the power turns on/off both the TV and A/V receiver now!


----------

